# Fridge Not Cooling



## VanMark (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi
I have a Maytag side by side DSB2151GR Fridge/Freezer I defrosted the unit last week. Just unplugged it and cleaned it out etc. I plugged it in and set it on number8 cold setting but its not cooling. Is there a rest on these models. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## woodchuck (Oct 16, 2017)

Is any part of it running. light. fan inside freezer or fan underneath next to the compressor. Is the compressor running.


----------



## VanMark (Oct 16, 2017)

I can hear compressor and interior lights workI never realized that some fridges had a defrost in thermostat? I was wondering if there was a reset or if I did something wrong. It was freezing up in freezer and I got some water that dripped out so I cleaned out fridge and unplugged it


----------



## woodchuck (Oct 16, 2017)

If the compressor is running the fan next to is should also be running and the fan in the freezer would also be running. Look from  behind the fridge to make sure what the sound you hear is. You may have to remove the cardboard cover to see. If the compressor is running the evaporator coils next to it should be warm and one of the tubes coming out of compressor should be cold.

The water that dripped out of the freeze may have dripped because the drain tube is stopped up causing the defrost water to freeze in the floor of the freezer and then dripping out. The drain is on the bottom back of the freezer. compressed air is the easiest way to clear the drain tube.


----------



## Flyover (Oct 17, 2017)

Does it feel a little too easy to open? We had cleaned the fridge in our last house right when we moved in, but somehow in the cleaning process the seal got a lot of dust on it or something and then didn't seal properly. Everything in the fridge went bad before I realized it. Running a wet rag along the seal did the trick though.


----------



## VanMark (Dec 31, 2017)

I vacuumed and cleaned everything and said alot of prayers.There was a drip pan at bottom I stuffed a rag into a few times to clean it as it would of been a job and a half to take it out.Ran the temp normal for a day ,nothing happened(didnt want to go full blast first time as I thought it might shock the system) then cranked it up the next day and it worked fine. Didnt put covers back on the freezer side inside for a couple of days to make sure all was alright and works good now.


----------



## Alan1 (May 14, 2018)

Had loads of issues with mine bit of a scandal here in the uk whirlpool engineers are getting rid of all there fridges which run on r134 gas by telling porkies. Its a ploy by the company telling customers that there is a gas or compressor fault when in a lot of cases there is no such fault. When the real problem is that a majority of there engineers are not qualified in this gas. They are more intrested  in selling you a new appliance when there is no need. It took weeks to get the it fix after sourcing an independent engineer agsrefrigeration.co.uk who replace the timer.


----------



## Peter3 (May 15, 2018)

I recently purchased a whirlpool WRS321SDHZ; 1 month back, and it crapped out 3 weeks later. Tech guy came and found a bad thermistor. Darn thing never cooled well to being with. Hope I don't have issues with Whirlpool like Alan1 is saying, maybe time to get that extended warranty.


----------



## Dennis Palmer (Jun 11, 2018)

Clogged coils can be the reason behind if the fridge isn’t cooling properly. You can check and make sure that nothing is stuck in the condenser fan & fan runs when the compressor is running.


----------

